# British Consulate Open Day



## UKinPortugal (Feb 9, 2012)

British Consulate Open Day: São Brás de Alportel, Algarve, Portugal 8/3/2012

The British Consulate will be holding an event in which talks will be given at the event by British Consul Clive Jewell and Vice Consul Angela Morado. David Thomas from Safe Communities Algarve will also be talking about crime prevention in the Algarve, and Geoffrey Graham, from the British/Portuguese law firm Neville de Rougement will be discussing the importance of making a will in Portugal as a foreign resident.

Location: São Brás de Alportel, Algarve, Portugal
Date: Thursday 8 March 2012
Venue: Museu do Trajo, Rua Dr Jose Dias Sancho 61, São Brás de Alportel
(GPS N37,152617, W7.885442)
Time: 16:30 (doors open at 16:00)

Ticket Booking: Online form click here or call 808 203 537


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd love to be able to make it to this but am too far away to attend.

Can someone maybe give us a thumbnail sketch about why it's so important for us ex pat Brits to make a will in Portugal please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Two major reasons

1.If you have *only* a UK Will, whether your a Resident or a Non Resident then it must be *First Probated in UK* before probate can start on your Portuguese Estate. It has* NO **Legality* here until probated in UK 

2.Portuguese Law recognizes your Birth Nationality so your Portuguese Will can follow UK Law on Succession not Portuguese Law.

Inheritance Tax is abolished in Portugal, so effectively Spouse, children and parents pay no tax, anyone else pays 10% Stamp Duty on taxable value of assets left to them.

You can make 2 types of Will here both are before a Notary but one is filed as a Public Record the other is Notarized but kept by you and is cheaper. Both have to be in Portuguese and need to be Legal in your country of Birth i.e. follow your Birth Countries Law on Wills.
You should *not* include *Trusts/Trustees* because they don't exist in Portuguese Law and create conflict.
Joint Tenancy does not exist so anything held jointly is considered Tenancy in Common, so does not pass automatically to the other joint owner and is dealt with under the terms of Will.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. Thanks very much.... Do common law spouses have the same rights as married spouses in this regard?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

União de Facto, Civil Union are recognized here, not sure how it works for common law partners taking up Residence here, would check and might depend if there's anyone lurking in background.

As Portugals signed up to EU Social Charter some information here Couples - Your Europe - Citizens


----------

